# Ballon bands



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello,

I have started to test the usability of balloons for slingshot bands. Only one type of balloons has arrived so far, but my tests have been quite discouraging. The stretch and the speed are disappointing.

However, a simple balloon band set may be great for kids to start slingshooting!

The short stretch (10 cm bands will stretch to 40 cm) is be very much OK for a little boy, and the draw is easy. Shooting marbles or small stones is fun.

Put a band set on a Cougar, here:










Of course the power set I made has two lengthes of balloons, a total of six balloons per side. Harder draw, but weak.

Regards

Jörg


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

balloons band is thin.
So they may be very powerful, isn't ?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

No... very weak in fact. I think that there are additional chemicals in the rubber used for balloons. They only stretch to 400%, not 550%, and the retraction speed is slower than natural rubber.


----------



## sanjay (Feb 26, 2010)

Joerg- you will probably do much better with unlubricated latex condoms. This is of course not for the kids, but I would love to see the results and video! If this works it would be great to know because in urban survival situations condoms should be readily available...

*edit* nevermind- I found your condom and broomstick video: 




LOL I should have figured that you had already thought of it!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

sanjay said:


> *edit* nevermind- I found your condom and broomstick video


Ah, yes! The infamous _Durex Destroyer_ or (as I like to call it) the _Trojan Terror_.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I used ballons as a kid when I couldn't find anything else. Good only for short range and very light ammo. I used whatever I could find when I was young, Innertubes, balloons, my mothers dishwashing gloves(she killed me for that),my father's old galoshes and raincoat (he killed me for that),. I also would look around in school for rubber bands and tie them all together. Surprising speed using ganged rubber bands. I wonder now how I got any studying done at all!







Flatband


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Flatband said:


> I used ballons as a kid when I couldn't find anything else. Good only for short range and very light ammo. I used whatever I could find when I was young, Innertubes, balloons, my mothers dishwashing gloves(she killed me for that),my father's old galoshes and raincoat (he killed me for that),. I also would look around in school for rubber bands and tie them all together. Surprising speed using ganged rubber bands. I wonder now how I got any studying done at all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By your account you are like a cat and have used 2 of your 9 lives, that we know of. Funny kid stories though! I can picture a little Gary, all into making his slingshot work and later, after the fun, RATS!!! Those gloves and galoshes were that important??? Huh?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I notice the bands pictured are very short. I got best results from longer bands.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

ZDP-189 said:


> I notice the bands pictured are very short. I got best results from longer bands.


Well, I tested this band set as well (12 balloons in total):










Still very lame. Also, you have to draw out and release immediately - even three seconds holding time will lead to an even weaker shot.

Jörg


----------



## levi (Jun 14, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> *edit* nevermind- I found your condom and broomstick video


Ah, yes! The infamous _Durex Destroyer_ or (as I like to call it) the _Trojan Terror_.















[/quote]

HAHA!!!! DUREX DESTROYER! XD ingenious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

levi said:


> HAHA!!!! DUREX DESTROYER! XD ingenious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Unfortunately, I can't take credit for this epic name. I believe it was ZDP who came up with it (iirc).


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> I believe it was ZDP who came up with it (iirc).


Or the Schwing Sling, Shlongshot, Love Launcher, Cupid's Bow, Casanova Catty. We could go on all night with this game (no pun intended this last sentence).


----------

